

Ask HN: Should I comment in HN or on individual blogs? - wrjk

I'm new to HN and I see some posts (which link to blog entries) have quite a bit of commenting and discussion going on here while others don't. Is there etiquette involved in discussing here vs. discussing directly on the linked blog.<p>Insightful discussion is valuable to a blogger's community but is HN-only discussion more valuable here?
======
pedalpete
I rarely find myself commenting on the blogs for two reasons

1) I don't want to have to fill out all the info they request (unless it is a
blog I regularly find myself going to

2) I don't want to have to remember to go back to the blog to see further
discussion and comments.

HN just makes it so easy to go back and see the threads that I found
interesting and I can then read what other HNers have said.

------
ScottWhigham
It depends on who I want to have a discussion with. If the original poster
(OP) is the blog author, then I'm probably going to comment in whichever
environment I think I can talk with the author. If the OP is not the author
and I want to talk to the author, then I'd comment on the blog. If I want to
rant/rave but not really to the author specifically, then to HN.

But that's me - do what you want.

------
icey
I almost always comment on HN because I like the people here. Some people post
on both the blog and here. Some people just post on the blog.

It's really up to you; I don't think there's anything wrong with posting in
both places if you want.

~~~
duck
I agree, but I tend to read HN comments a lot more b/c of the way they get
sorted by votes and in general they seem more insightful to me. If the author
of the blog isn't on HN, then I am probably more likely to comment on their
blog as well.

------
vijaydev
if your comments can lead to insightful discussions, why not both? Doing in HN
is more fun because more people tend to respond to your point

